# McCormick CX-105 in Fortuna Missouri



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a McCormick CX-105 Xtra shift? Looks like a 2 range with clutch less 4 speed with 3speed powershift? 
Was looking at one at Iron Horse equipment in Fortuna Mo
Wondered if good tractor or other feedback

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10747541/mccormick-cx105

Would anyone want to take a look if anyone lives near there?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey all I kind of edited this topic. Thought I'd give it another shot. Found one above in Missouri. 
Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Back behind it there's a real tractor.....sorry, just couldn't help it  
Lots of the mc cormicks around here, never heard of a lot of problems but the one problem I have heard of is transmissions.....shift packs or something, but fixable or so I hear..


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw you were selling a nice looking kabota. Why sell it to buy this? Seems like they are similar sized and this one has less features.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioHay said:


> I saw you were selling a nice looking kabota. Why sell it to buy this? Seems like they are similar sized and this one has less features.


I guess you could say I'm selling for a number of reasons. 
1. I need to save some money. The tractors I'm looking at are older and have higher hours, The savings should allow me to pay off another piece of equipment. I have kids marching closer & closer to college and I need to get ready for that. This is the primary reason. 
2. I want a slightly larger tractor, but still a small frame tractor. I do a lot of bush hogging. I could use the 10 extra HP.
3. Partial powershift and "clutch less" transmission. The CX105 has 3 powershift gears and 4 push button clutch gears. You can shift 12 gears without the clutch pedal. 
4. Heavier by about 1,000-1,500 lbs. 
5. Roomier cab with buddy seat. I want to train my son to cut, rake, Tedder with it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I have not been following this thread to closely, but how much difference, money wise, do expect to clear?

One piece of advise. You will never buy a used piece of equipment that you will not have to spend money on unless a dealer stands behind it. Even then you will still see things that you would like to change and on your dime. Do not forget to figure some of the difference to go to repairs. Also, higher hours mean closer to major repairs.

There is something to the old addage about buying a pig in the polk.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, that is true, but none of my tractors were purchased new, so I have that issue up and down the line. You are so correct, though. I bought the JCB thinking my first problem would be replacing the front tires, but no, it was $1,200 on the parking brake system.

I hope to clear $12,000 after the 9540 is sold and the McCormick is purchased.
$10,000 to pay off a couple small equipment loans and $2,000 to put into the McCormick tractor.
Need to get some things cleaned up and make some sacrifices for my kids. $10k plus interest is a semester of college.

I hope the McCormick doesn't turn into a problem. The one in MO only shows 950 hrs. Dealer claims it sat for a while. I'm skeptical. There's others available for sale.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I hope the McCormick doesn't turn into a problem. The one in MO only shows 950 hrs. Dealer claims it sat for a while. I'm skeptical. There's others available for sale.


The tires on that MO CX-105 show a lot more wear than I would expect for 950 hrs. unless it spent most of those hours loading gravel.

Actually, 950 hrs. on a nine year old tractor would be a red flag for me. Either the hours are not real or it may have sat without maintenance for long periods of time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CenTex said:


> The tires on that MO CX-105 show a lot more wear than I would expect for 950 hrs. unless it spent most of those hours loading gravel.
> 
> Actually, 950 hrs. on a nine year old tractor would be a red flag for me. Either the hours are not real or it may have sat without maintenance for long periods of time.


Agree. I asked dealer and he said "it sat needing a clutch repair for a year or 2"

Even sitting 2 years, those are still low hours. I asked him if tach worked. He was unsure. Thats why Im asking a Hay talker if they can have a look.

Have a guy nearby who has CX-105's for similar price, but show a lot more wear and have 5000 hours on them.

Thats why this one has some appeal to me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3000 hours more, $5,000 more
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10214081/2004-mccormick-cx105

1400 hours more, $8,000 more
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10601485/2007-mccormick-cx105


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

I noticed that there are a couple of CX-105's out there without loaders in the $28,500 price range.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10580867/2006-mccormick-cx105

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10712569/2007-mccormick-cx105

They are both at dealers nearer you. You might be able to add a loader and still be under $35,000 for a cleaner machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CenTex said:


> I noticed that there are a couple of CX-105's out there without loaders in the $28,500 price range.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10580867/2006-mccormick-cx105
> 
> ...


I need to be down around 30-31 range. 
Loader with self level and 3rd function is like 9 grand and that's for a bush hog or quicke

Now here's a cheapy with good tires, but 5400 hours...http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10677827/mccormick-cx105


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I need to be down around 30-31 range.
> Loader with self level and 3rd function is like 9 grand and that's for a bush hog or quicke
> 
> Now here's a cheapy with good tires, but 5400 hours...http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10677827/mccormick-cx105


If you call Burkey and ask if the tach works, he isn't gong to play dumb like your other guy. I trust him not to hide anything.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> If you call Burkey and ask if the tach works, he isn't gong to play dumb like your other guy. I trust him not to hide anything.


I called him. He said tractor was nice, but still can't get around 5400 hours.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldn't get hung up on the hours. I have a round baler that I could show you and let you guess on the bales. You would guess a couple thousand bales. Its got 22K on it..Look at condition over hours...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CenTex said:


> The tires on that MO CX-105 show a lot more wear than I would expect for 950 hrs. unless it spent most of those hours loading gravel.
> 
> Actually, 950 hrs. on a nine year old tractor would be a red flag for me. Either the hours are not real or it may have sat without maintenance for long periods of time.


Would It be possible that the speed-hour is similar to my JD 4255 and has rolled over as my tractors speed-hour meter only shows 1445 hrs BUT I know better.as there's a missing "1"?????????


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Would It be possible that the speed-hour is similar to my JD 4255 and has rolled over as my tractors speed-hour meter only shows 1445 hrs BUT I know better.as there's a missing "1"?????????


Most tractors since the late 80's early 90's will show up to 99,999 hours. I know the CIH MX Maxxums do and that is a "cousin" to what JD is looking at. If the instrument panel was replaced then all bets are off.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> Most tractors since the late 80's early 90's will show up to 99,999 hours. I know the CIH MX Maxxums do and that is a "cousin" to what JD is looking at. If the instrument panel was replaced then all bets are off.


I guess my '91 model plus other JD models of that era(late 80's- early 90's) aren't included in your statement "most tractors".


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Mike, that is true, but none of my tractors were purchased new, so I have that issue up and down the line. You are so correct, though. I bought the JCB thinking my first problem would be replacing the front tires, but no, it was $1,200 on the parking brake system.
> 
> I hope to clear $12,000 after the 9540 is sold and the McCormick is purchased.
> $10,000 to pay off a couple small equipment loans and $2,000 to put into the McCormick tractor.
> ...


Are you factoring in taxes due when you recoup the depreciation on the Kubota? If I remember right you got a good deal by buying it out of the Midwest but that's probably going to mean you actually pocket money instead of just recouping the depreciation. Have you discussed this plan with your accountant?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I wouldn't get hung up on the hours. I have a round baler that I could show you and let you guess on the bales. You would guess a couple thousand bales. Its got 22K on it..Look at condition over hours...


True, but lots more to go wrong with a tractor than a baler and usually a lot more expensive to repair.


----------

